# Loss of Audio Using HDMI Splitter



## tomohawk

I have a HDMI splitter with one output (to a TV). There are 3 inputs:-
1) From cable TV Box
2) From DVD Player
3) From Chromecast

When I connect everything up and use the channel "Cable TV Box to TV", I get video but no audio.

T


----------



## Fred Garvin

Bypass the splitter and run the existing HDMI cable directly from the Cable box to your TV. If it works, I would guess there's a problem with the splitter. If it doesn't work, try a different HDMI cable.


----------



## tomohawk

Thanks Fred Garvin 

I'm afraid that's not the problem. I can get video and sound using the splitter with the Chromecast (and I've switched to the port that was causing the problem with the cable to the TV)

T


----------



## Wrench97

How about the cable/port from the cable tv box to the splitter?

Is their audio on the tv hooked directly to the cable box(test using both cables)?


----------



## tomohawk

Thanks Wrench97

When I link the cable tv box directly to the tv, I get both sound and video.

When I add the splitter, I get sound only on the link to the TV. However, when I use the splitter with Chromecast I get sound and video.

T


----------



## Fred Garvin

How about switching the inputs on the splitter? Plug the cable box output into the DVD or Chromecast input. Then see if you get audio & video on the TV.


----------



## JimE

Brand and model of the "splitter"? (which actually sounds like a switch, not a splitter, as you can't have multiple devices connected to a single HDMI port)


----------



## JimE

Brand and model of the "splitter"? (which actually sounds like a switch, not a splitter, as you can't have multiple devices connected to a single HDMI port). If it is actually a splitter, then you need to be using a switch. Splitters often break HDCP.


*EDIT: sorry for the double post, operator error


----------



## JimE

moving this to the home theater board as it's not network related


----------

